# NextNet /dtms AG aus Mainz



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

Liebe Dialergeschädigte,

heute hat meinen Vater auch eine Überhöhte Rechnung der Telekom überrascht. Wir haben angeblich vier mal über die Rufnummer 0190084xxx angerufen. jede Wahl der Nummer kostst 25,- EURO.
Ebenso soll angeblich der Anruf zwischen 23:37-00:0027 zustande gekommen sein.
Das kann eigentlich auch nur ein Dialer auf dem rechner sein.
Was muss ich tun um dieses Ding ausfindig zu machen? Ebenso, was kann ich unternehmen um diese 100,- Euro nicht bezahlen zu müssen?

Lieben Gruß
und Danke für die Tips ?

Daniel


----------



## News (25 Februar 2005)

Kleine Anfangs-Info: Wenn es eine 0190er-Nummer war, wird es wohl kein Dialer gewesen sein. Dialer dürfen sich nur noch über 0900er-Nummern einwählen. Eine 0190er-Rechnung müsste also vier *Telefonanrufe* bedeuten. Oder irgendeine Betrügerei, falls es diese Anrufe nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Februar 2005)

Folge einfach den Hinweisen unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161 von Der Jurist. Wichtig duerfte insbesondere sein, die komplette Rufnummer herauszukriegen. Den Dialer findet man oft durch Suche nach Dateien, die zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl erstellt wurden. Ist aber auch gut moeglich, dass sich das Teil selbst geloescht hat. Ansonsten mal einen aktuellen Virenscanner drueberlaufen lassen (Antivir erkennt viele Dialer), und auf Adware checken (Hijackthis, Spyware Search and Destroy)
Viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

Hast Du mal bei Nexnet angerufen und gefragt, worum es geht und was das ganze soll?

Dümmer kannst Du dabei auch nicht werden und vielleicht wissen die ja sogar was gescheites.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2005)

freundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dümmer kannst Du dabei auch nicht werden


Bist du sicher?  


			
				freundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> und vielleicht wissen die ja sogar was gescheites.


mhhh....
die Suche in diesem Forum ergibt 
Nexnet =  "Die Suche brachte 1264 Treffer" sehr viel gescheites findet man da nicht,  
was von Nexnet stammt 
j.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

Und deshalb macht man sich gar nicht die Mühe, mal mit denen zu reden?

Vorurteilsfreiheit?  mal ne Chance geben? 

btw: und die 1264 Treffer hast Du alle gelesen und Du kannst Dir vorstellen, dass diejenigen dort korrekt bedient worden sind, hier nicht posten?

Na dann ist gut.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

derhat  offensichtlich noch nicht mal eins gelesen, was zahlt man denn bei Nexnet für solche Postings....


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2005)

@ Gast,

mach´ mal halblang! Auch wenn hier im Forum vieles gegen die NexNet spricht, so hat das Clearinghouse doch bis heute überlebt. Ob mit oder (vermutet) ohne Zulassung zum Inkassodienst - es gibt sie noch! Die Zeichen der Zeit deutend, hat sich NexNet in den letzten drei Jahren denn doch zu dem entwickelt, was sie heute sind - das Abrechnungshaus einiger (nicht unbedeutender) Telefonunternehmen. Nach dem die Berliner Behörden (trotz vehementer Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten) nicht gewillt waren, der NexNet das Wasser abzugraben, müssen wir wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese Firma heute wohl etabliert ist und die bisherigen Probleme an Bedeutung verloren haben.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem die Berliner Behörden (trotz vehementer Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten) nicht gewillt waren, der NexNet das Wasser abzugraben, müssen wir wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese Firma heute wohl etabliert ist und die bisherigen Probleme an Bedeutung verloren haben.


Interessante  Interpretation: 

  behördliche Untätig/willigkeit = gesellschaftliche Etablierung = Problembeseitigung

wird das woanders (mehr im Süden) auch  so gehandhabt?


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2005)

Selbst Spekulationen sind unsinnig, da der Standort der NexNet nun mal fest steht. Dass die Berliner Behörden allerdings untätig/unwillig gewesen sein sollen, will ich gar nicht so recht glauben - aber andere wissen da bestimmt mehr.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Berliner Behörden allerdings untätig/unwillig gewesen sein sollen, will ich gar nicht so recht glauben - aber andere wissen da bestimmt mehr.


und warum dann:  


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Spekulationen sind unsinnig, .


aha, und was soll dann das Posting?  


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> da der Standort der NexNet nun mal fest steht. .


Den Satz werd ich  mir  ausdrucken und als ultimative Erkenntnis zur steten Erbauung 
 über den Kamin hängen.


----------



## A John (26 Februar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante  Interpretation:
> behördliche Untätig/willigkeit = gesellschaftliche Etablierung = Problembeseitigung
> wird das woanders (mehr im Süden) auch  so gehandhabt?


So ähnlich: Problembeseitigung= behördliche (Un)tätig/willigkeit = gesellschaftliche Etablierung.

Bei uns im Süden ist für eine erfolgreiche Interessensdurchsetzung die *richtige Parteizugehörigkeit zwingende Grundvoraussetzung.*
Behördenleiter, Bürgermeister, Landräte und Abgeordnete gewinnt man am ehesten durch kommunales- und regionales Engagement.
Einen Rettungswagen für den RK- Ortsverband, ein Notstromaggregat für die freiwillige Feuerwehr, ein Spielplatz für den Kindergarten, Sportgeräteausstattung für die Schule, eine neue Vereinsheimeinrichtung für den Sportclub/Trachtenverein usw. usw.
Bei Übergabe/Einweihung sorge man für den nötigen Medienauftrieb und (das ist die Hauptsache) dafür, dass die jeweils wichtigen Politbonzen ausgiebig Gelegenheit zur Selbstdarstellung erhalten. Tue Gutes und lass den Landrat darüber berichten.
Dass Einladungen zu diversen Veranstaltungen mit diskreten Aufwandsentschädigungen verbunden sind, ist selbstverständlich. Das ist dann auch der richtige Zeitpunkt, sein persönliches Anliegen (unauffällig) vorzubringen.
Am treffendsten hat es der Kabarettist Ottfried Fischer beschrieben:
Korruption ist in Bayern kein Straftatbestand, sondern Teil der Brauchtumspflege.

Natürlich sind solche Praktiken, wenn sie im Ausland, also außerhalb Bayerns bekannt werden, immer recht öffentlichkeitswirksam. Hier in Bayern ist das, wie so vieles, anders.
Kreative Zuwendungen gehören hier zum selbstverständlichen Tagesgeschäft. Deshalb hat man mit deren Abwicklung größere Routine und Erfahrung als anderswo.
Der Fehler von Wildmoser jun. (Stadionbau) war nicht, dass er sich hat bestechen lassen, sondern das es eine _österreichische_ Firma war, die dadurch den Auftrag bekommen hat.
Er hätte wissen müssen, dass das in Bayern als Todsünde gilt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Am treffendsten hat es der Kabarettist Ottfried Fischer beschrieben:
> Korruption ist in Bayern kein Straftatbestand, sondern Teil der Brauchtumspflege.


Im Rheinland speziell in Köln pflegt man das noch etwas volksstümlicher zu definieren:  
"de kölsche Klüngel" , der Hauptunterschied ist der , dass dabei die Parteizugehörigkeit 
nicht sooo  wichtig ist, Hauptsache man ist in einer Partei und viiiiel wichtiger
in einem  der  Traditionskarnevalsvereine, da vereint  sich dann  Politik und Wirtschaft mit 
tierisch ernstem  Narrentum in gemeinsamer Interessenslage...

cp


----------



## klappstuhl (23 März 2005)

*nexnet*



			
				freundlicher Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal bei Nexnet angerufen und gefragt, worum es geht und was das ganze soll?
> 
> Dümmer kannst Du dabei auch nicht werden und vielleicht wissen die ja sogar was gescheites.



Als es bei mir Probleme mit einem Dialer gab und Nexnet ohne nähere Angaben (immerhin über 100 Euro) kassieren wollte, rief ich dort (leider) an. Genau so gut hätte ich in einen Eimer sprechen können. Am Ende ergab sich, dass Nexnet "Verbindungsentgelte" für einen illegalen 0190 - Dialer beitreiben wollte, es gab einen Prozess, den Nexnet verloren hat und eine Strafanzeige gab`s für die Brüder und Schwestern "Clearinghouse" auch noch. So kann`s gehen. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2005)

*Re: nexnet*

Interessant. Und was ist aus der Strafanzeige geworden?

Und was bedeutet das für diesen Fall?

Ich kannte mal einen, der hat erfolgreich gegen die Steigenberger Hotel-Gruppe geklagt. Heisst das, man kann da nicht gut schlafen oder essen?

"immer wenn man nach New-York kommt wird man erstochen"
(Leningrad Cowboys go to America)


----------



## klappstuhl (25 März 2005)

*Nexnet*

Das heißt, dass, wenn es zur Anklage wegen Betrugs kommt, Nexnet die Inkassozulassung los sein dürfte. Angenehme Ruhe!


----------



## klappstuhl (13 Mai 2005)

*nexnet / dtms*

Kleine Nachlese: Nexnet, die ja selber gerne mit "rechtlichen Schritten" für den Fall der Nichtzahlung droht, hat selber die gegen sie gerichtlich festgesetzten Kosten nicht bezahlt und unterliegt derzeit ihrerseits "gerichtlichen Schritten", genauer einer Kontopfändung ihres Kontos bei der Commerzbank in Berlin. Auch nicht unerfreulich: Dem stets sich unwissend stellenden Netzbetreiber Dtms AG wurde die Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Direkt-Marketing Verband zu Ende 2005 gekündigt, so mir von dessen Rechtsabteilung am 05.05.05 per Mail mitgeteilt. Tja, wenn die Beweise erdrückend werden, muss selbst ein Verband wie der DDV die Notbremse ziehen....


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Mai 2005)

*Re: nexnet / dtms*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Nachlese: Nexnet, die ja selber gerne mit "rechtlichen Schritten" für den Fall der Nichtzahlung droht, hat selber die gegen sie gerichtlich festgesetzten Kosten nicht bezahlt und unterliegt derzeit ihrerseits "gerichtlichen Schritten", genauer einer Kontopfändung ihres Kontos bei der Commerzbank in Berlin. ...


:vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: nexnet / dtms*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Nachlese: Nexnet, die ja selber gerne mit "rechtlichen Schritten" für den Fall der Nichtzahlung droht, hat selber die gegen sie gerichtlich festgesetzten Kosten nicht bezahlt und unterliegt derzeit ihrerseits "gerichtlichen Schritten", genauer einer Kontopfändung ihres Kontos bei der Commerzbank in Berlin.
> snip snap



Versteh ich das richtig: Das Gericht (wohl die Justizkasse) pfändet zum Zwecke der Beitreibung offener Gebühren das Firmenkonto und teilt *Dir *das mit?

Du erhälst also offiziell Auskunft darüber, ob Dein Streitgegner fällige Gerichtgebühren beglichen hat oder nicht und wie diese beigetrieben werden?

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber *das *glaube ich nicht.

Du hast Belege?


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: nexnet / dtms*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du erhälst also offiziell Auskunft darüber...


  Wo stand das?

Die Mitteilung der E-Mail betraf nur die Dtms AG und deren Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Direkt-Marketing Verband.


----------



## Teleton (17 Mai 2005)

Für mich liest sich das glaubhaft.

Wer einen Prozess gewonnen hat kann seine Kosten (z.B. verauslagte Gerichtskosten) im Kostenfestsetzungsverfahren geltend machen und erhält dann einen Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss gegen den Unterlegenen.

Das Gericht holt die Kohle nicht selber ein, darum muss sich der Inhaber des KFB selber kümmern z.B. durch Sach und/oder Kontenpfändung. Darüber erhält er dann natürlich auch Nachricht.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: nexnet / dtms*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> klappstuhl schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur so als Gedankenspiel:

Jemand hat eine titulierte Forderung, etwa einen Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss. Der Prozessgegner zahlt nicht. Dann kann der Gläubiger einen Pfändungs- und Überweisungbeschluss in das ihm von Zahlungsaufforderung bekannte Bankkonto des Unternehmens bewirken.
Wenn der Sachverhalt so liegt, dann ist der Gläubiger immer im Bilde, schließlich betreibt der die Vollstreckung.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: nexnet / dtms*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so als Gedankenspiel:
> 
> Jemand hat eine titulierte Forderung, etwa einen Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss. Der Prozessgegner zahlt nicht. Dann kann der Gläubiger einen Pfändungs- und Überweisungbeschluss in das ihm von Zahlungsaufforderung bekannte Bankkonto des Unternehmens bewirken.
> Wenn der Sachverhalt so liegt, dann ist der Gläubiger immer im Bilde, schließlich betreibt der die Vollstreckung.



Ich bin sicher, Klappstuhl wird uns das erklären, dann sind wir nicht auf Mutmaßungen angewiesen.


----------



## klappstuhl (17 Mai 2005)

*nexnet 7 dtms*

Aber gern: Es ist genau so, wie von Der Jurist beschrieben.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: nexnet 7 dtms*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gern: Es ist genau so, wie von Der Jurist beschrieben.


:vlol:
Na, wenigstens ist das eine sonnige Nachricht, bei dem saublöden Regenwetter.


----------

